# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Which Tren to Run between these two?

## Lean1038

Hey guys, I have 40ml of each of these. One vial style was bought about a year ago and the other recent.

Both are from a very reputable lab I just want to know if anyone has had any experience with either. Which may be superior? Both GTG? Thanks.

----------


## MORPHIN

I didnt care for there tren , I had used there tren A last year and it was very weak, but things are sapose to be much better very soon..., the new batches should be much better..well im hoping anyways

----------


## Lean1038

> I didnt care for there tren, I had used there tren A last year and it was very weak, but things are sapose to be much better very soon..., the new batches should be much better..well im hoping anyways


So you're saying the newer the better? 

The vial on the left was from about a year ago, the right about 2 weeks.

----------


## Lean1038

Anyone have experience with either?

----------


## MORPHIN

> So you're saying the newer the better? 
> 
> The vial on the left was from about a year ago, the right about 2 weeks.


the current batches are better then last years batches by far, from what I have been seeing anyways, I havent tried any current stuff of theres since

----------

